# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Odzież Elektromedyczna ECCT-TTF

## ion

♦️ Odzież Elektromedyczna ECCT-TTF wykorzystuje pole elektryczne o częstotliwości 100-300 kHz, które

----------


## ion

które    (podziału komórkowego) i ostatecznie niszczy komórki rakowe.

Terapia jest poparta wieloma badaniami, artykułami medycznymi, dlatego jej wykorzystanie ma potwierdzoną skuteczność. System ECCT TTF jest stosowany na całym świecie.

Odzież Elektromedyczna ECCT-TTF ( kask, kamizelka, spodnie ) są produkowane indywidualnie według podanych wymiarów pacjenta oraz są również dostosowane do lokalizacji ogniska pierwotnego choroby nowotworowej i jej przerzutów.

----------

